# Reading > Who Said That? >  Does Anyone Know Where the Following Religious Quote Comes From?

## atiguhya padma

"I believe I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator; by defending myself against the Jews, I am fighting for the Lord I would like to thank Providence and the Almighty for choosing me of all people"

----------


## hellsapoppin

Sorry for the delayed reply as I did not see your post beforehand.

The quote is from Hitler's *Mein Kampf*.

I read the book many years ago and do not recall the specific chapter but perhaps you can access it online.

----------

